# Magic Vs Thierry Henry's Escalade



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just thought I would throw this one into the studio as you dont see many Escalades in here and this one is owned by the soccer star Thierry Henry.
I was only allowed to take a couple of shots so here they are :thumb:

Totally custom pearl paint and more audio/visual goodies than a shop :doublesho

The vehicle was booked in for a Zaino protection detail :thumb:




























Robbie


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

being irish i wish i had got my hand on this


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

duffy02 said:


> being irish i wish i had got my hand on this


I think quite a few people Irish and not would like to get their hands on it


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

are you allowed to lay a hand on it .
ill get my coat


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Detailer to the stars!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

bloody ell, bet that took you a while, looks awesome!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have to hand it to you, great job.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I think our friends in blue may want to have a word about the tints in front of the b post


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Detailer to the stars!


lmao! :lol:

What a beast that car is!

What did Henry say afterwards?!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

va va vooom


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Is it left hand drive??:lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great job as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work wish we could have sum interior pics


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> va va vooom


Beat me to it there!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, it is a bit of a beast. :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

MatrixGuy said:


> lmao! :lol:
> 
> What a beast that car is!
> 
> What did Henry say afterwards?!


Honest, i did'nt handball on purpose:lol:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

looks good although it needs lowering or bigger wheels

Daniel


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Great job on a huge motor.

Did Henry give you a big 'hand' afterwards or just a wee clap. 
Sorry......


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

great job robbie, well done,

did you meet the man himself or did he have "people" to bring it down??


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

A great job, but its sad that these people have so much money but they can't recognise either quality or taste, look at those bumper gaps!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking good. :thumb:

One of my regulars has one - massive vehicles to prepare

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82181&highlight=escalade


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i put my hands up and say ive never seen a nicer pearl colour


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I must say this was a very hands on detail.

Robbie


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Seems that Escalades are hands on,or putt another way need a driver.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job on a big old beast :thumb:


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

*Escalade*

Dont no if anyone is interested but i now own this escalade after thierry hennry it was sold to david bentley another footballer then to a limo company for weddings ect i have a little bit of tidying up to do on it but it is still pritty much as it was 3 dvd screens, 10 dvd changer, 6 cd changer, bose sound systom, gps navigation heated front and rear seats and a lot of other stuff i use it every day & american car shows & the odd wedding i will be at stars & stripes 1st weekend july come and see me and the escalade


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

holy thread ressurection :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> holy thread ressurection :lol:


Bloody right :lol:


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

First time i have been on here so go easy on me


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PIGLET said:


> First time i have been on here so go easy on me


Dont worry mate :thumb:

Are you local ?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Its not like its a random post, the guy owns the car! :speechles

Sounds like a nice specced motor


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks it has got all the toys i am from leek in staffordshire


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are a few picks i will take some of the inside when it stops raining








View attachment 18250


View attachment 18251


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I think you should take the picture down with the names and address on mate


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

davzs said:


> i think you should take the picture down with the names and address on mate


sorry about that was not thinking


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

PIGLET said:


> sorry about that was not thinking


Don't be sorry mate just giving you a heads up :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Bet the inside of those wheels are a doddle to clean,loadsa room to get your whole arm in!


----------



## PIGLET (Jun 8, 2011)

As promised some picks of inside


----------



## gavin davies (Apr 29, 2009)

my mate owned that for about 18 month for his limo company he used to advertise at henrys escalade also thats what he picked me and my wife up in on the morning after we got married from the hotel wheels were different on it then but i have the photos in my wedding album of it


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Robbie you little name dropper, I think his Porsche is with someone else on this Forum ..

Did you have soar arms after finishing ..


----------

